# baby blankets patterns with large knitting needles



## sylknits

Hi everyone. I'm a newby here from California. I've been reading posts for quite a while and love reading all of the information you guys all write about. I've learned a lot from everyone.I used to knit years ago but quit for quite a few years, but I'm back to it now and I'm loving it. I was just looking for a pattern for a baby blanket that uses large needles. I couldn't seem to find many. Thought you all could help me locate some. Thanks in advance. After reading KP for so long, its really nice to talk to all of you.So Hello out there to all of you!


----------



## Sallyannie

Hi and a big welcome from Sally in Cheshire, uk


----------



## sylknits

Thanks for the big welcome Sally!


----------



## babybop

Hi and welcome to the family.


----------



## Hazel Anne

Hello and welcome from London in the U.K.


Nice to have your join our happy and friendly Forum.


----------



## Dar19Knits

Hello and welcome from Erie, PA. Have you checked out Ravelry for patterns ... they have a bit of everything!


----------



## CARABELLA

Hello and welcome from Northern Ireland


----------



## sylknits

Thank you so much everyone! I feel very welcomed!!


----------



## val hynson

Hi and welcome from Scotland.I have just started knitting a baby blenket using large needles, found the pattern on www.ravelry.com.


----------



## Valjean

Hi welcome from Australia, there are some lovely knitted blanket s on Annie's Attic, I have just finished one done in 12ply on 5.5mm neddles and I am very happy with it.


----------



## CrystalP

Hi,check out the Bernat website, they have everything from baby blankets to scarves, all FREE !!!!!!!!!!!!
I hate going to a website to find patterns and then realize you have to pay for the pattern. Check it out, it's great.You can order yarn from there too. The patterns are free but not the yarn lol


----------



## daleech

Welcome from WA.state


----------



## Dolori

sylknits said:


> Hi everyone. I'm a newby here from California. I've been reading posts for quite a while and love reading all of the information you guys all write about. I've learned a lot from everyone.I used to knit years ago but quit for quite a few years, but I'm back to it now and I'm loving it. I was just looking for a pattern for a baby blanket that uses large needles. I couldn't seem to find many. Thought you all could help me locate some. Thanks in advance. After reading KP for so long, its really nice to talk to all of you.So Hello out there to all of you!


Warm welcome from New Jersey. Leisure Arts Publications have many leaflet books using large needles and double yarn. Check into it and start knitting/crocheting.

Dolori


----------



## greymama

I just finished a baby blanket-SUPER easy, it's all garter stitch. I used Caron Simply Soft. CO about 100 stitches, knit 10 rows, then change to a MUCH larger needle (I think I used #7 or 8 and 15 or 17 needles) and knit 10 rows. continue this pattern until the blanket is the size you want. In the interior rows knitted with the smaller needles, I used the main color with a different pastel color held together and it is SO cute. For the contrasting colors on the smaller needles, I used peach, pale blue, pale green, pale pink, etc. My main color was an off-white.


----------



## ChocPieMom

There are few patterns for baby blankets using large needles because most patterns use soft baby yarn which is small in thickness. The stitch pattern loses its definition when using large needles with small yarn. You also don't want to create a blanket where the baby can stick their fingers through the stitches causing the baby and mother frustration. I've been the mother who had to stop the car to remove my crying son's fingers from the holes in the afghan his aunt made. Use chunky yarn with large needles and make increases by knitting in the front and back of the stitch instead of yarnovers. This blanket should only be used to put the baby on to lie and kick, not cover it up--it would be too heavy for the baby to move under.


----------



## gracieanne

Welcome from Shadow Hills, CA. Check Ravelry for patterns.


----------



## slivergood

Welcome! I just started this pattern and I love it. The Addictive Baby Blanket

Designed by solmama April 2009
After knitting Mimi Davis One Row Blanket De La Harlot and finding out that a good number of my friends have babies on the way, I was inspired to write my own baby blanket pattern. I wanted an easy stitch pattern to remember that looked pretty with both solid and variegated yarns, so I looked at all of the beautiful ravelry FOs for my Slide Step Rib Cloth. This blanket pattern was born. Knit by my fantastic test knitter and editor Anne You can check her out on ravelry as annesknitting. She gave me the best compliment by test knitting the pattern more than once because she liked it so much. Thanks Anne!
Materials:
Bulky yarn or two strands of worsted weight held together as one
Anne knit the pictured test knit with 2 strands of Caron Simply Soft  Plum Wine held together as one. She used six 6 oz skeins to create a blanket about 38 inches by 48 inches.
US 13 circular needles 29&#8243; long or so to accommodate for all of the stitches
tapestry needle
Special Instructions:
Slip all stitches purlwise
yif = with yarn in front
yib = with yarn in back
Directions:
Cast on 120 stitches or # of stitches divisible by 6
Do not connect in the round. Knit back and forth as you would on straight needles.

Row 1: *P3, yif, sl 1, yib, K1, yif, sl 1, repeat from * to the end of the row
Row 2: *P3, K3, repeat from * to the end of the row
Row 3: *P3, K1, yif, sl 1, yib, K1, repeat from * to the end of the row
Repeat these 3 rows until desired length.

BO on a Row 2 in pattern.
Weave in Ends.
Annes decorative edge edit:
cast on 122 stitches 
every row  slip first stitch purl-wise, work in pattern to last stitch, knit last stitch.


----------



## moonsib

Hi and welcome from southern Illinois!


----------



## ssk1953

Hi there and welcome to KP! Have you looked on Ravelry for baby blanket patterns? I am working on a baby blanket currently and got the (free) pattern from Ravelry. The pattern I chose is a waffle stitch and is very pretty. Terri from northeast Tennessee


----------



## julietremain

check www.purlbee.com....
julie


----------



## Teeple

Welcome from NC


----------



## Grandma val

Hi and wellcome to K F. Val from Liverpool England


----------



## sylknits

Thank you all so much for all of your suggestions on the baby blanket patterns.I'm going to check them all out. You have all been so friendly and helpful. I just know I'm going to love being here with all of you.


----------



## moke

welcome.


----------



## loriekennedy

Hi and welcome from NL, Canada


----------



## SherryH

Welcome, enjoy the forum!


----------



## lavertera

Hello and welcome to the forum from Bolton, England.


----------



## yona

Hello and welcome from Los Angeles, California.


----------



## sylknits

I did go to ravelry and that site is amazing. thank you for telling me about it. they have a lot of baby blanket patterns. i found the one you mentioned and it was just what i was looking for. thanks so much.


----------



## GypsyRose

Welcome from Wales


----------

